# Worried about anesthesia and dental



## jaggirl47 (Jul 18, 2009)

So, Zappa is due for his yearly dental and I am kind of worried about it this year. With his weight loss and starting Tylan and new food (SIBO), I wonder if it is safe. Granted, he is starting to gain weight back. He has gained a total of 2.9 lbs and I would feel more comfy with a 5 lb weight gain. But, how safe is it really for an 8 1/2 y/o with GI issues to go under yearly anesthesia?


----------



## pupresq (Dec 2, 2005)

It depends on the individual dog's sensitivity of course, but I would definitely find out ahead of time about the kind of anesthesia they'll be using and whether they use a breath monitor. Using a special water filled heating pad can also help so I'd ask if they have one of those and if they'll be using it. 

Dentals almost always involve intubation - any one that doesn't is IMO malpractice - but beyond that things can vary a lot. They tend to be "wet" surgeries though so the heating pad can be especially important. It would also be good for them to put in an IV catheter and administer fluids. The fluids help the dog during surgery and having an IV line already in can save valuable seconds in an emergency. 

Also, I'm assuming your clinic will be doing preliminary bloodwork before surgery to rule out any obvious complications.


----------



## jaggirl47 (Jul 18, 2009)

Yes, they will be doing all of the bloodwork prior, plus he has had extensive bloodwork done during the past few months. He had his last CBC done about a month ago with part of his GI work up for the SIBO. The vet is also going to be doing chest xrays and an ekg prior. It is full intubation and I know my vet is very good. My older cat just had her first dental with him in May. They also have the IV in the animal. I just am a neurotic worrier I think. But better to worry than not, right?


----------



## Jazy's mom (Jan 5, 2004)

This may be a stupid question, but does your dog have some type of dental problem?

I don't think I could put any of my dogs under anesthesia unless it was absolutely necessary especially a GSD over the age of 8. I may be in the minority here, but I have never had a dental done on any of my dogs.


----------



## pupresq (Dec 2, 2005)

I don't think it's a stupid question! The vet I used to tech for did a TON of dentals. It was her specialty (she was always going off for extra training and workshops). We had some clients who really _needed_ yearly dentals. They had a lot of build up year to year and poor dental hygiene can damage the heart and have other systemic effects beyond just the teeth. We had one little client who was still getting yearly dentals at age 21!!







However, a lot of dogs - especially the larger ones - really don't need it. Grace is 9.5 years old and she's never had her teeth cleaned. She just doesn't need it. They are a bit yellow and she has a LOT of wear but almost no tartar or inflammation. For her I feel like it's not worth the risk. For my little guys, they're probably going to need a lot more dental care as they get older. It just depends. 

One thing for anyone considering having a dental done on your dog - make SURE they polish the teeth afterward. You'd think that would be no-brainer but I keep running across clinics that don't do it!







The cleaning can create all sorts of microscopic scratches in the tooth enamel. If you don't polish them afterward the teeth will look clean right after the dental but they'll get nasty again really quickly and you'll be worse off than when you started.


----------



## jaggirl47 (Jul 18, 2009)

He definately needs a dental. He didn't get one last year and his breath reeks really bad. Plus, I think because I mix can and dry, it gives him worse tarter.
Thanks for the advice on polishing. I will talk to the vet about it.


----------



## Elaine (Sep 10, 2006)

I would be doing everything I possibly could at home to prevent frequent dentals, especially as he's only 8 years old and has medical problems. Any chance you can get him off the canned food and start brushing, daily if necessary?


----------



## jaggirl47 (Jul 18, 2009)

I started mixing the canned food in when he started loosing weight. Now I wish I hadn't because he dosn't eat if the canned isn't in his food. He gets 1/3 of a can mixed in the dry now. I'm hoping to keep lowering it until he doesn't have to have it anymore. It is also recommended that he has a biopsy done of his intestines because the vet thinks he may have IBD (irritable bowel disease) also, so I was going to see if it could all be done at one time. I do brush his teeth (which he absolutely hates) at home, but it doesn't seem to help at all.


----------

